
AppRTC: video chat demo app based on WebRTC - divbzero
https://appr.tc/
======
divbzero
Now that all major browsers support WebRTC [1] why isn’t it used more for
video calls instead of proprietary solutions from Google, Microsoft, Zoom,
_etc._? Are there security flaws or ease of use barriers that prevent wider
adoption? Is it simply lack of marketing/awareness?

[1]:
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=rtcpeerconnection](https://caniuse.com/#feat=rtcpeerconnection)

